# WiFi: Trouble connecting to local network

## somebody422

Hello!

As the title says, I am having trouble connecting using wifi. I know the network is fine, so the problem is with my pc.

I just got this wireless card installed (man getting that driver working was an ordeal), and now I want to connect using gnome. Clicking the "select network" option correctly shows nearby networks. However when I try to connect to one, no action seems to be taken. I am not prompted for a password.

In the Network menu I can see the nearby networks, but clicking on them has absolutely no effect(does not select).

I am using gnome 3.18.2 and have NetworkManager installed

- - - - - - Some info: - - - - - - -

Card:

Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter

'ip a':

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp3s8: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:13:20:ea:c3:7c brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

4: wlp3s1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1b:11:c9:1d:34 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

from 'ifconfig':

wlp3s1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1b:11:c9:1d:34  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

thanks!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Logicien

First, be sure that you use only NetworkManager to configure the network, not Openrc and/or Systemd. You can try to restart NetworkManager too.

Your problem may be that the logged user to X session do not have sufficiant permissions to configure the network. You can check if starting the nm-applet with root permissions allow you to connect. You may need to add the user to the appropriate group to be able to manage the network with this normal user.

If this is not the problem, you can stop NetworkManager and try to connect in command lines as root user. If you succeed It tell help you that NetworkManager have a problem.

----------

## somebody422

 *Quote:*   

> First, be sure that you use only NetworkManager to configure the network, not Openrc and/or Systemd. You can try to restart NetworkManager too. 

 

The only other network-related service running is netmount, which shouldn't interfere. It is only for mounting network drives and the like, yes?

 *Quote:*   

> Your problem may be that the logged user to X session do not have sufficiant permissions to configure the network. You can check if starting the nm-applet with root permissions allow you to connect. You may need to add the user to the appropriate group to be able to manage the network with this normal user.

 

I am not sure how to do this. From a terminal window in the gnome session, running nm-applet (as a user or root) gives me the error 'Failed to initialize D-Bus', although starting it from buttons on the UI works fine. I added the user to the 'netdev' group and that did not help.

 *Quote:*   

> If this is not the problem, you can stop NetworkManager and try to connect in command lines as root user. If you succeed It tell help you that NetworkManager have a problem.

 

I disabled NetworkManager and connected using iwconfig and dhclient, and it all worked fine! So is the problem with NetworkManager? Should I rebuild it?

----------

